# Partage de fichier entre snow léopard et windows 7



## loule35 (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, je viens d'avoir un macbook pro et j'aimerais pouvoir partager des fichiers entre mon mac et mon ancien pc ( windows 7) mais quand je fait la manip y a marquer " le nom d'utilisateur ou le mot de passe saisies sont incorrects. Veuillez réessayer. (Voir pièce jointe)

Ou je peut trouver le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe?
Aidez moi s'il vous plait


----------



## beuf (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème que vous!
Si quelqu'un pourrait nous mettre sur la voie...
Merci


----------



## beuf (1 Janvier 2010)

Alors si jamais j'ai trouvé c'étais tout bête je pensais que pour le nom d'utilisateur il fallait mettre *nomdupc-PC* comme il apparait dans le réseau sur windows mais en faite il faut seulement mettre *nomdupc *et c'est tout ouf je peux enfin partager mes fichiers


----------

